# Running on empty....



## esmerelda (Nov 8, 2002)

When I started on this get fit saga....on another site (over a year ago!!!!!!!) I had all good intentions to give it my best shot...and there are times when I look back and feel great with what I've achieved.......but then there are times when I feel the need to find the biggest rock and hide under it!!!!!!!!!!

I have found that when I actually got into the gym routine, my stress levels dropped, the kids wer'nt such pains, the hubby almost looked attractive.......and I felt like a million dollars!!!!  But the gym time has since been a dream......with shifts that are almost 12 hrs long......a hubby who finds "my time at the gym" a sore spot.....the kids get upset at being left at home with daddy-dearest......my health has suffered!!!!!!  Even my time spent getting the boost from you all on this site has been deemed a problem by his nibbs........I could almost see the ink drying on the divorce papers as we speak!!!!!!!!  (Almost.......)

So here's my latest attempt at being semi-normal......I'm planning on setting my ass into gear and planning my day into "must do's" and "Might do's".   Biggest "Must" is getting to the gym....at some point in the day!!!  Food isnt a problem......I can't eat alot of crap anymore..the body goes into shutdown mode......great for weight loss....not great for energy levels!!!!

My time at the moment is 10.06pm.......I start work at 4.15am.... and wont finish till 16.30......so I think I will take my gym gear with me to work and drop on in before I get home.....problem solved for today......although my energy levels will be low..I plan to hit the protien shakes during the day and have plenty of water before the day is thru.

Also just to add a little to the stress levels...I've been promoted for a month......trial by fire I believe the boss called it......then some other poor slob gets it......after a couple of months the job is put forward as a full time position...........I think I'll see how I cope with one month before I say anything else!!!!!!!!!!!

Guys and Galls........I need your support here.......your allowed to kick my lilly white ass if I dont start posting...........I've dropped from 96 kilos to 84 kilos in the last month.......although some of it was due to a gastro bug and stress...........the diet will be posted as of tomorrow.......promise!!! 

As the tital suggests.....I feel like I'm running on empty....I dont like it......so I have to fix it........starting .........from.......now!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Essy, you know we are all here to either kick you arse, kiss it  , or just lend a shoulder  

You`ve done increadibly well so far, good luck with continuing it


----------



## lina (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh, sweetie!!! Don't give up!!!

Good luck on your new endeavour!!!

Will bug you from now on!!!!   Start slow and make mini steps at a time, and you will get there!!! Be proud of every day, every hour, and even every minute that you've done good!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks guys!!!!  Kuso..you know my ass is........opppssss....cant continue with that sentance now can I!!!!!  Just know you are allowed to have your way when I'm being bad!!!!!!!!

Lina....thanks for your mini steps.......thats how I feel at the moment.....and you can bug all you like!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

Essie ... there are many who have stress levels like yourself and just say 'screw it' ... * giggle * ... but you're determined to get past it, and that is what sets you apart from most who just throw their hands up.  Keep up the good fight, and if we're allowed to give you a kick in the ass ... I'd like to be the first in line ... he he.


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Good day Essy!

What's up what's up?

How was your weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey you!
Glad to see you back!
now, as I reacall..weren't you traign for your anniversay not to long ago? Didn't the huby like how you looked? Can't he even spare just 30 - 45 minutes a day for you to have to yourself?
keep yer head up...and tushie out....in case I need to give the reminder you are askig for!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

That is definitely a tough challenge.  You might want to cut your gym time (when you get a chance to get there regularly) down to 3x a week.  With your hectic schedule and clean eating, don't even worry about the cardio too much.  Just superset or circuit.


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

Where is that ass of yours???????   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=208392#post208392


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2002)

hang in there essy. its a challenge with the fam and a job, i know. try to shorten your time in the gym, its still better to be in the gym then not at all. think of time saving things to do at home that might help. hang in there essy.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> hang in there essy. its a challenge with the fam and a job, i know. try to shorten your time in the gym, its still better to be in the gym then not at all. think of time saving things to do at home that might help. hang in there essy.



Very good point Tank!!! I agree!!

Now get your butt in here!!  

Told ya!  ... that I'd haunt ya!


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey everyone!!!!

Sorry I havent been around much...but as I said in a past thread, I went away for a long over due holiday with the hubby!!  

Over here there is this great place down south.....called Margaret River....it is one of the best spots for vineyards!!!  So can you guess what we did whilest we were away....yep...other than getting down and dirty on the beach/by the beach/in the cabin by the beach...making you hungry Albob?????  We also returned home with almost 5 cases of the best white wine!!!!  Not to mention the fact that we ate nothing but healthy food....and worked it all of with lots of exercise!!!  

The stress only returned when we walked thru the front door to our place and had three little rug rats welcome us home by telling on each other!!!!  Ahhhhh  its great to be alive!!!

Back at work..long shifts.....but Im having a ball 'acting up'...the paypacket will also be an added bonus!!!

My time at the gym has been hardly worth mentioning....I think we need to sort out a few more ground rules first.....but we are slowly making headways......I hope!!!!  Food wise...things are being eaten with much gusto...and in only 5 small meals per day!!!  I've cut out a lot of crap...but still find it hard to go past the fresh vegies and fruit...infact...I could live off this only...I find my taste for Red Meat has dropped somewhat....something about the smell of it cooking turns my stomach still!!!

Speaking of food.......gotta dash........I hate what the Hubby has created for tea....Im going to be tactful....and make a fresh salad instead!!!!!!!  Will jump back on line later on............!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_I'm planning on setting my ass into gear and planning my day into "must do's" and "Might do's".   Biggest "Must" is getting to the gym....at some point in the day!!!



Oh hell yes!!!  The gym is always a MUST do.  The hell with anything and anybody who says otherwise.  I obviously don't know the whole story but I'm a bit surprised that hubby isn't fully behind your gym time.  In the long run, he benifits too..............in very delicious ways.    You've probably already mentioned this to him but, why doesn't he join you in the gym?  Is he afraid you might embarrass him?  Just a thought. 



> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ your allowed to *LICK*  my lilly white ass



And again I say, OH HELL YES!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> making you hungry Albob?????



OK, one more time, OH HELL YES!!!  So when do I get the VERY explicit details???


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 19, 2002)

Albob your such an idiot!!!!! But in the nicest possible way!!!!!

The problem with my hubby is (other than we are married) that he used to work out at home...he would come in from work..get changed and start his session......now that I'm working he tends to find any excuse he can not to work out.......including that the gym area is too small!!!  Sorry but when you have a large formal dining/lounge room with only display cabinets around the walls... where is the problem?!!!

He has an anger-management problem......and when ever you try to raise the subject about getting any help...he blows his stack and says that its only the stress of work........my comment is: Go find another job!!!  His star sign is that of a true Libra.....cant make decisions if his life depended on it!!!

Another problem is that he finds it hard to cope with the two youngest kids.....both have a hearing loss that demands a lot of attention.......kinda like 24/7.  Mums have a way of coping alot better than Dads with this........but when Im not here.....he gets even more frustrated with them........hense me trying to train the Dad on how to train the kids!!!!  But I do try to get as much as I can done around the place before I go to work so  that he doesnt have to worry.........is it working........who knows........but as long as the kids are coping with me going to work...thats the main thing!!!!!!!  I know I can cope without him!!!!

Went to the gym after dropping the rug rats off at school and daycare........did a wonderful hour......such a wonderful feeling... almost as good as having sex with Albob!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> such a wonderful feeling... almost as good as having sex with Albob!!!!!!!!!!!


Please God no! Tell me you didn't just say that!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

yeah...geriatric sex....

he's good for.....maybe 20 minuetes..once a week.....go younger....


You do not like teh tantalizing scent of a juicy steak grilling on the bbq?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...geriatric sex....



Hell he would need a whole bottle of Viagra!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Went to the gym after dropping the rug rats off at school and daycare........did a wonderful hour......such a wonderful feeling... almost as good as having sex with Albob!!!!!!!!!!!



In the imortal words of Hanz and Franz, "Let me PUMP...........you up."    (For any of our international guests that don't know Saturday Night Live trust me, that was funny.)

To you other two degenerates, your jealousy is showing and it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## esmerelda (Nov 27, 2002)

LMAO....you guys crack me up!!!!!

The server we have been using decided to shyte itself....so the company upgraded very very slowly!!!!  Now after wandering blind thru the wonderful maze of connections...security..more ruddy connections...I finally got access to the internet again!!!

Well..........I hate to say it......but.......I hit the gym!!!!  Not physically ..... well actually......I did get physical.....and I believe I will be paying for it tomorrow!!!  I did a Body Pump class.... aerobics and weights!!!!!!!!!!  Felt great!!!!

I had to laugh......there were about 25 ladies in the class and one poor old bloke....who looked like he was going to have a heart attack...well what could I do......the lady in front of him had the smallest outfit I have ever seen on....and whenever she bent down to pick up her weights......he's face would change colour!!!  A strange thought kept running thru my mind...I was almost about to go and ask him if his name was Albob or not... but then he did have hair!!!!!!!!!  At the end of the class he was the one who thanked the trainer the most.....he mentioned something about doing an amazing workout....dirty old thing....but ya' gotta love him!!!!

I'm doing a wonderful shift tomorrow....11 hrs....you know my job would be wonderful if it wasnt for the ruddy planes and passengers!!!!  Had a great find.......some wonderful male (not bad looking either) decided to try to bring a shyte load of steroids in...claimed they were for his diabeties.....sure .... and I recon' the size of your chest is a direct result of insulin!!!!  NOT!!!  So the poor lad lost his supply ....and what appears to be at least the Aussie weight lifting teams supply as well!!!!  Cant help bad luck now can you!!!!   

Burner darlin'......looks like some of the Russian boys who have been visiting us may just stay a little longer......ermmmmmm nice bods for the girls to look at..........so when are you going to drop by and give them a little competition?!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

He3y hon!
First off...that WAS oldbob...in disuguise. Check out www.toupees-r-us.com and see if the hair piece looks familiar.

Well, I just got a god look at myself this morning....2 frigin days before I go on vacation...and it isn't a pretty sight.
Pictures might be withheld to protect the innocent..


C-ya next week!


----------



## esmerelda (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok...here I am sitting at work waiting for the first flight of the night to drop.......just a manner of speaking!!!  When I thought I would drop in for a quick check..........just gotta love nightshift!!!

Last night for 5 days.........and I am definitely going to hit the gym over those days!!!  It took three days to get over the last Body Pump class I attended........and the back was fine till today...just goes to show...a little exercise can save a bad back!!!  Ok it was only a result from my holiday away with the old man...but hey...it has to be seen as exercise!!!

Been hitting the protein shakes and the like..cut out almost all of the bad foods...but that hot chocolate drink at 3 in the morning before the last flight must stay Im afraid..............the passengers wouldnt survive otherwise!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ the back was fine till today



I said I was sorry.  I thought the desk was stronger than that.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you bail on the leg challenge, too???


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Did you bail on the leg challenge, too???



You talkin' to me?  What leg challenge?


----------



## esmerelda (Dec 9, 2002)

Leg challenge???  Hell lifes a big enough challenge let alone picking on any body parts!!!

I bought a Rotti puppy about 10 weeks ago...BIG KEV!!!  The size of his paws makes him out to be a Killer dog.........we had him at the vet - emergency on the first week we had him...turns out he likes to nibble on things that he shouldnt!!!

Last week I took him back......not happy with the way he was walking........front end very stable......back end......well lets just say it looked like he had been out on the town with the boys!!!  After paying $1000.00 Aussie to have a series of tests done on him.........yep...thats how much I paid!!!  It appears that he has a major infection in the hind muscles.......Im now hoping that the quick action and the high doses of anti-biotics will stop the damage, and with him being so young hopefully he will recover some of his mobility!!!  The thought was there to put him down, but with my two 'special needs kids' who have bonded with him so well.......it would do more than break their hearts!!!  Hell trying to make the decision was bad enough...having to go thru with the alternate option just wasnt worth thinking about!!!

So............thats been my last week or two!!  But this being a Monday and all......I got up feeling not too bad!!!  Didnt get to the gym........but spent a lot of time lifting heavy suitcases and boxes at work.....so my upper body got a decent workout!!!

Food has not been a worry.....heaps of fresh fruit and vegies... followed by the occassional shake!!!  Even the fellow workers started making comments about my new eating program!!!  Looks like I may have a new challenge after all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of the ladies at work is trying to drop a few pounds......we tend to eat at the same time......have the same view to dieting... same view on kicking some serious weight............and the other challenge is a very painfull woman who shoots of at the mouth before putting her brain into gear!!!!  Just once I would like to give her a quick smack up side the ear-hole!!!  Hell the worse thing you can do is look better than her...........ermmmm......... did I mention a challenge?!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok...I've done the unmentionable......measured myself!!!

Just a quickie though...........cant get too explicit!!!!

Bust = 45"
Waist = 34"
Hips = 42"

Oh and by the by.....I'm all of 171 cm tall!!!!

Weight = we wont go into that at this point in time....but just accept that I'm this side of 83 kilos.........you work it out!!! 

Hey Albob.....can you explain to me why my bust measurement has gone up and my hips have dropped?!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Hey Albob.....can you explain to me why my bust measurement has gone up and my hips have dropped?!!!



Like I give a shit WHY, as long as it's happening.   Can you explain why I'm not getting to enjoy either measurement.


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

OK.......its been a while..........but things have been happening around here that spun things in an outwardly direction!!!!

1).....Kids finally went back to school...but I have ended up playing silly-bugger games with our Education Department over my middle childs needs......and the inability for them to get off their asses and give the child the assistance she needs...but thats another gripe!!!

2).....Work has been diabolical.......so much for our quiet times!!!  We now have a new Airline company started up...between Bali and Australia (Perth) all cheep rates.....hense the extra overtime!

3)...I found out that I was preggers.....and after the shock had finally subsided....and a new chapter had started in our otherwise quiet (NOT) lives.......I end up losing it......I'm still not sure which was harder to come to terms with.....being or losing?!

4)......Found out I had other health problems to worry over.....just had another lump removed......desmoid tumour number 2!!!  But as the specialist said...if your going to get any....its the one to get.....totally encapsulated....so no worries about it spreading!!!

So.....can I please be excused for not being around so much of late........or do you still need a note from my mother?!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

hiya esy!
I was going to write what al-old said...butt..he beat me to it...
So, you are ok, otherwise? Sorry about the pregnancy...


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

Damned babe....you`ve really been through it!!!

Sorry bout the pregnancy...and losing it.

And I`m really really glad the lump has been removed and there is no chance of spread


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

Yea.....I'm fine.......can't help but get back into the thick of things again!!!   As for the pregnancy.....I think the fickle hand of fate was just setting me up for another giggle session!!!!  The thought of going thru labour again makes me go cold!!!!  But it helped put things into focus again between hubby and me!!!  We are better now than we have been for a long time....so heres hoping we find the same level at the gym!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Kuso......the specialist say's that I have to do regular checks...........got a few ideas on how to achieve this....only need some help in the "hands on" approach!!!!!

Sometimes we need to be kicked around a little to notice the good things in life.........chocolate!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

LMFAO!!! Well its good that you and hubby are doing well, and that all this hasn`t effected your sense of humour at all 

And as for the hands on


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice to hear you're hanging in there sweetie ... and it's just nice to hear from you again.


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey there!!!!!  Gotta say it..........missed my "players"......how have things been going with you????


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

Excellent thanks!

I've had cornrows put in my hair and I've had mostly positive compliments!  I've been called Ice T, Ice Cube (both rappers) Allen Iverson (basketball player) ... it's like being a mini celebrity.  In Canada, we're behind in any kind of fashion trend.


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

Soooo....when are we going to get a look at the new Naturaltan?????  You know you don't have to worry about the clothes bit......for me that is!!!!  You know......I find it hard to imagine you not starting a trend or two on your own!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

haha ... at work I'm an oddity!  I'm sure it's the same in most business type enviroments.  The new and improved NT ... pics ... hmmmm, I'll get on that this weekend perhaps.  I think I've added a tattoo since last talking to you ... and a few piercings.


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm....I've missed you!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

you feel free to continue on with the story if you have some time.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_So.....can I please be excused for not being around so much of late........or do you still need a note from my mother?!!!!



A note?  Damn right you need a note, and it better be X-Rated.  


Oh, by the way, please make it from YOU and not from your mother.


----------

